# cycle coutry plows?



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

Any oppion on these plows guys? They make one for a zero turn lawn mower and im thinking of getting one.

Are they a good company?

Also will I be able to load the mower with the plow on to my trailer with ease? Do you guys have any problems loading your atvs on to your trailer with the plows on?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Cycle Country makes good Plows. 

can you Post up a Pick of the Push Tube and Mounting brack that will bet installed on your Zero Turn and what type of Zero turn are you running?

what type of area's are you plowing also?
avg amount of snow you'll be having to plow?

thanks.

sublime out.


----------



## HotRod55 (Nov 1, 2009)

Got a 60" Cycle Country plow on my 07 Grizzly 700 and I love it. I have plowed some deep snow with it that I thought i would never have plowed, but it did it.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

ill be useing it on res. driveways. probably 6"

it wont be a tube fitting. Its a bracket that hooks on the front of frame on your mower.

I have a freedom z. called them today for some answers .I couldnt get a straight answer from them about it. Said they have somone call me but noone did.

check it out on there web. cycle coutry


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know if I would put those ZT2800 wheel/pump motors through the wear and tear of pushing snow. I personally don't think they're strong enough. You'd be better off looking for a used ATV with a plow on it. Or a big riding tractor with a blade on it. You'll kill those wheel/pump assemblies.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

you think? iv heard a lot of good things about the zero turns pushing snow.plus i can put a plow on my mower for $500 bucks. I dont want to take a loan on somthing when i can get started out for $500 bucks


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

My son had a Cycle Country plow on his old King Quad... and he pounded the heck out of it without a problem. I've heard some folks complain about the newer ones... not sure why? 

My son and I both have Eagle plows now, and like them a lot. Not sure they make anything that would work on your mower though?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have the vee plow and i have broke it every time i plow, well the part that makes it vee anyway, i now use bolts to keep it together thats what breaks now, the mount is only held on by like two ubolts lol but it still holds up,

dirt driveways are rough to plow lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;895490 said:


> i have the vee plow and i have broke it every time i plow, well the part that makes it vee anyway, i now use bolts to keep it together thats what breaks now, the mount is only held on by like two ubolts lol but it still holds up,
> 
> dirt driveways are rough to plow lol


with the way you plow snow its a wonder that thing holds up at all LOL

last night I put my Cycle country V though its paces last night on my Big Red 3 Wheeler Had 6" on the ground and it plowed through that OK. Im thinking the V should hold up to the amount of abuse my 3 wheeler can dish out I wont have the pushing force as a 4x4 wheeler but when the snow gets deep I'll change over to my Foreman and Moose blade.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

remember when it snows here we get it 3or 4' at a time lol i am not shoveling yet


----------



## M&S Property (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Eagle plow on my Outlander and just installed a Cycle Country setup for my neighbor and thought the quality of his setup was far superior to mine. I am on my third set of push tubes they just keep on bending.


----------



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the V-Plow and love it. It takes quite a beating. The only problem I have is the connectors at the push tube and mounting bracket. I lost one last year found something similar (smaller diameter and longer) only to loose or break it. My original one is 3/8" diameter, and has a locking clasp on it. I believe it might be hardened steel? Anyone know where to get these pins? No one around here carries them that big in diameter. Not Farm & Fleet, ACE, Tractor Supply, Fleet & Farm, Menards.....

Otherwise, the V plow is the way to go!!!


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

I jsut put a cycle country 60 inch state plow on my 660. Used it for the first time during the big snow we had a week or so ago. Thing kicked ass and kept on goin. Seems to be in awesome shape after the 40 hrs of abuse it had.lol. I reccomend it to anyone that wants a plow


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Pictures of your V plows please!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

there are pics of my V-plow in my winter plowing saga link,
page 4 has the plow on my honda 300 4x4, some of the pages at the end have it on my 84 honda big red, page 20 or so I think


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

lagwagon;932777 said:


> Pictures of your V plows please!


I'm just finishing boxing in the control arms on my CC V plow. I'll try to get some pictures up when I'm done.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

sublime68charge;933278 said:


> there are pics of my V-plow in my winter plowing saga link,
> page 4 has the plow on my honda 300 4x4, some of the pages at the end have it on my 84 honda big red, page 20 or so I think


Thanks, I was referring to the new CC V-Force Plow. I think yours is the prior model.

D


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

M&S Property;898023 said:


> I have a Eagle plow on my Outlander and just installed a Cycle Country setup for my neighbor and thought the quality of his setup was far superior to mine. I am on my third set of push tubes they just keep on bending.


Well that's not good to hear. 

Where is the push tube bending, and how are you bending it? I'm pretty tough on mine, and my son is "brutal" with his. He plows at 20 MPH (LOL)... although he seems to know just when to let up without doing damage.


----------

